# New offset BBQ Smoker. Ok. Highland



## lovethemeats (Jul 28, 2017)

Okay so I bought myself a new barbecue offset smoker. With it came excitement and disappointment. The cons ain't too bad and since it's my first offset smoker I figured it would be a good one to start with. Now here is a question. I can't get wood logs right now but I did find a place near me that caters to people who smoke food. Prices for the logs ain't too bad. But that will be later. So dilemma I got is what to use with my chunks. Lump coal or charcoal. I did all the mods to my unit I even lined the Firebox with brick that's made for fireplaces and smokers. Tried the basket but set that aside as I really don't think I need it. I want to be able to have access from the side and with the basket that causes problems. I got more than enough chunk for the two slabs of pork ribs I will be doing Saturday. So which is better. Charcoal or lump coal. I've used lump coal before but that was years ago. So I'm asking for people's opinion here. I appreciate all that reply and thank everyone.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 28, 2017)

Lots of opinions about that.  For myself I prefer charcoal.  I have had good luck with for consistency.


----------



## cksteele (Jul 28, 2017)

hey congrats on the new smoker !!

 ive found charcoal briquettes are great for a long cook and  lump hardwood for  grilling hot and fast like for steaks


----------



## lovethemeats (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks guys. I always keep an open mind to the answers. I know this is a topic that a lot of people would debate. That's what I am looking for. What people are using and for what they are smoking. I can see the lump for steaks and such. Burns hotter and quicker thus having to add more sooner than if using the charcoal. I wish I would have had time to go to the place that sells the logs but I'm open to the suggestions. Always done my smoking on a MES30 or my Bradley. This is a whole new area to me with using this one. Things to learn myself but people here to turn to when I have questions. More involvement is what I was seeking with buying this style of unit. Love playing with fire as much as eating bacon.  

Rob,

Westland MI


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2017)

I prefer using lump in my offset. I think you get a better coal bed with it.

I start with lump, then use just wood.

Al


----------



## sammartin (Jul 29, 2017)

Im with Al, I like using lump also. Less ash and i can make temperature adjustments easier when i go with lump charcoal


----------



## lovethemeats (Jul 29, 2017)

So as I am going along I am learning something. Don't play to much with the fire. I started out at 10.30am and by 11am the coals were in full force. Around 12:30pm I find that now I'm having to add more coals/some chunk wood to maintain the temp of around 230-240. Top vent is wide open as is the vent on the firebox. Also I have the door ajar.  Is this normal?


----------



## sammartin (Jul 29, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> So as I am going along I am learning something. Don't play to much with the fire. I started out at 10.30am and by 11am the coals were in full force. Around 12:30pm I find that now I'm having to add more coals/some chunk wood to maintain the temp of around 230-240. Top vent is wide open as is the vent on the firebox. Also I have the door ajar. Is this normal?


For me yes im usually adding wood around and hour or so. Once you wood gets lit ill usually shut the door but keep both vents open.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jul 31, 2017)

So this was a new learning experience. Have to say that I think I'm gonna like this. Takes some getting used to fire tending. Noticed that every time I added in more chunk the temps always dropped down for a few but then picked up. Here is my ribs I did Saturday. They came out really good. Can't wait for the next smoke. The post should be moved to the pork section. 












20170729_165024.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Jul 31, 2017





I took a lot of pics but didn't want to upload all of them. Just a few.












20170729_175013.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Jul 31, 2017


















20170729_165059.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Jul 31, 2017





The only sad part is no pics of them on my plate.


----------



## cksteele (Jul 31, 2017)

they look great congrats


----------

